# TV flickers when turning on other appliances



## mitraark (Feb 16, 2015)

Have a Samsung 40H5100, plugged in to wall port, no stabilise. 

Whenever someone in the other room turns on the Fan/light, the screen turns off for a second and turns back on. When the installation guy came he said it was because of earthing problems.but I got the electric ports checked and earthing is there fine.

Anyone familiar with such issues?

Also, is buying a UPS going to fix the problem? 800VA enough for the TV and an i5 760 plus HD6670 PC?


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2015)

if you have a old UPS you can use that.I am using a old microtek UPS with T.V with no problem so far.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 23, 2015)

LOL exactly same thing happens with my television set too! It's not a Samsung but a Sony but that's irrelevant it seems. And no UPS here either, won't connect one as Sony people told there's no need as it is connected with some black type of box (which is attached with the power adapter) and they said that thing protects the set from any kind of electrical disturbance, heck they even suggested me to keep the set on even while lightning takes place! The damn tv flickers every time I turn on light and fan, however it doesn't happen with other appliances, when I turn on my PC, or plug in the iron or turn on the AC nothing happens, mostly fans and lights! Weird, but I have got used with that.


----------

